# Simrad Evo Tide Display



## Matt0311 (Oct 7, 2021)

I've seen a few units with the tide chart installed on the side data bar. I've gone through all the options and cannot locate this option. Does anyone know how to put that in the data bar?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s only in the data bar on the newer evo S model. It’s on the Home Screen on the older models on the left side bar.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I love that feature especially since I can see it from the platform. 

great feature !!


----------



## Matt0311 (Oct 7, 2021)

This is a newer Evo S that East Cape put on my build this year. I was wondering if maybe I need an update or something.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Matt0311 said:


> This is a newer Evo S that East Cape put on my build this year. I was wondering if maybe I need an update or something.


Maybe try a long hold on the right side bar to edit it and see if it’s in options


----------



## Matt0311 (Oct 7, 2021)

Sorry, just looked and it is the Evo 3 NSS12, not the S. I just figured it would have been the newest model as I just got the boat a few months ago.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

At least a year old unit…


----------

